# Jager & Tiki



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

​
I thought with spring right around the corner, a new dog added and with me getting a new digital camera, and with Tiki and Jager both in training classes it would be a good time to start a new photo/update thread for me to keep track of stuff. Coda is still with us, but has very much became "my husband's dog" so she probably won't be in here all that much, although she will be enrolled in the same class as Jager so she might still pop up  We are working on getting Tiki into agility and working through Jager's fear aggression with a trainer and hoping to accomplish a lot with the two this year. 

Photos and updates to follow.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats on your newest addition, he's adorable! How old is he?


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Congrats on your newest addition, he's adorable! How old is he?


She, but thank you! She does have a rugged little look about her though lol. We believe she is about 7 months now, but it's kind of a toss up. Somewhere in puppy adolescence


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Some shots from today. So hard to get them together in a shot. 























​


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful dogs! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you! She's absolutely lovely, extremely biddable and a little fireball. She's going to make an excellent agility dog, at least for what I'm hoping to achieve which is only on a recreational level. She was set to be euthanized the day after Christmas and spent almost her entire life in a shelter prior. I can't believe what a little well behaved lady she is, given that fact. Very little chewing, no housebreaking issues, picks up commands easily, not mouthy at all. Pretty much a dream!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Jager, Tiki, and Coda all started classes this past Monday. Tiki is in her Puppy 2 class with me, and then immediately following that Jager & Coda are both in the same CGC/obedience class. 

It's really intensive doing two, hour long, back to back classes with three dogs (although my husband is handling Coda). They're the same exact class word for word too. 

It's also a different trainer which I didn't expect...

Tiki's class was challenging. There was a really high energy lab who sat next to her who she was completely distracted by, and she didn't want to play nice for any of the exercises we did (which involved laying the dog on its side and examining ears, teeth, paws, and having the dog lay down next to you for five minutes without getting up). I was a little shocked as she did fine with at least the first in her last class. 

Jager acted like an absolute maniac in the parking lot when I went to bring him in, lunging and barking at any dog or person who came near. Once we got in the class and he realized no one was a threat, I got him to remain pretty calm! We even sat within about 7 ft. of the trainer's dog, and he reacted nicely when the dog was walking by. Unfortunately he did try and lunge and barked/growled at the trainer. The trainer was pretty scared (understandably) which makes me a little worried because the lady who I had assumed was going to be conducting the class was 100% confident and in control of the situation when the same scenario happened when we met last week. 

Also a little challenging: Jager and Coda rile each other up during the class. One whines, the other whines. One barks, the other starts. We aren't seated near each other (as the point is to get Jager used to strange dogs so not beneficial to have him sit near her). 

I have a really long 5 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Im surprised the trainer was scared of that. Jazz lunged and growled at the trainer we hired and she didn't even flinch. However we hired her to work with jazzy's reactivity so she was expecting it. But I would think the trainer has seen a lot worse.

Eta I couldn't imagine having both my js in one class. They can barely contain themselves on leashed walks when they are together. They feed off each other and become little devils. Throw some random dogs in the mix, I am not going down that road.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Im surprised the trainer was scared of that. Jazz lunged and growled at the trainer we hired and she didn't even flinch. However we hired her to work with jazzy's reactivity so she was expecting it. But I would think the trainer has seen a lot worse.
> 
> Eta I couldn't imagine having both my js in one class. They can barely contain themselves on leashed walks when they are together. They feed off each other and become little devils. Throw some random dogs in the mix, I am not going down that road.


Yeah, I'm honestly completely disappointed. Even if the head trainer I originally spoke with didn't mention it to her about his fear aggression, at the beginning of class when we were introducing ourselves I specifically said that's why I was there. 

I am going to try one more class to see if she reacts differently and can actually offer me constructive criticism and advice, and if she can't I'm emailing the head trainer and asking for a refund or some intervention because there is absolutely no reason for me to be there with him otherwise. Basic obedience? Before the attack he knew all of his commands, off-leash, with all sorts of distractions. So...yeah.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

​
Training went better all around this last week. Tiki did great in hers and was doing really well with loose leash walking and heeling, one of the few things we've had problems with! 

Jager was very agitated during his. I expressed some concern with the original trainer and she came in to help work one on one with me during the session. Jager did lunge at her too this class, which he hadn't previously at this trainer. She worked on throwing treats towards him and calming him down. She thinks the prong collar might be further agitating him when he gets in that state (and while we will still use it for control), she showed me how to make a make-shift gentle leader type muzzle with his leash for times when he gets in a heightened stage beyond listening. One dog in particular agitated him, and it was hard to read what triggered him that night for people and dogs. Some dogs/people were fine, others set him off. 

On a positive note we worked on a "settle" exercise where the dog lays calmly in front of you, with food a foot away from them. Jager excelled with that and as far as I could tell was the only dog that stayed in the down position while I stood to get his treat in front of him. Good job Jager!

Hoping for a better class on Monday with him.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Having a lazy Sunday.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

She's so vain. She will sit there for 10 minutes doing this.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure if you've already said this but what kind of dog is Tiki?? She's adorable and I want one and you're very lucky you live so far away


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Not sure if you've already said this but what kind of dog is Tiki?? She's adorable and I want one and you're very lucky you live so far away


Haha ;-)! Thank you! I honestly have not even the slightest clue. 

My best guess is some type of small terrier (JRT would be my top guess), I definitely think she has some Sheltie in her not only based on looks but she has some light herding instincts in her. And then there is the curly tail, which the only breed I can realistically think of based on our region and her small size would be Pomeranian. 

I really want to get a DNA test on her, but I don't feel like the results are always very accurate and I can think of a lot better ways to spend $70.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

From last week; we went to our local ice cream shop and took Tiki along. She got a whipped cream cup and LOVED all of the attention. She's pretty much convinced that everyone was put on earth to play with her and be her friend. 

















Was giving me head tilts all morning. 

























So hard to get good pictures of them together. How do you guys that have multiple dogs do it?


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Tiki's first trip to the park. 

















I can haz ball?


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Some more random Tiki photo ops from tonight because I just can't get enough of her TBH. 

I have a nicer digital camera, I wish she would sit still for two seconds for me to be able to get some high quality pictures of her but she's so squirmy they're always blurry.


----------

